# intentional community @ the intersection of social justice & trauma healing (VA)



## kittybutts (Oct 29, 2018)

I've not often ventured into what I would categorized as "activism" before, however I feel called to put this project into action. If you or someone you know may be interested in co-creating intentional community at the intersection of social justice & trauma healing lemme know.

If you are inspired to:
-prioritize healing in your life and in society
-live cooperatively & by radical values
-hold space for & support self-work & emotional processes
-create a culture of healing in opposition to the violent and alienating nature of current systems
-value emotional work alongside all other forms of labor

& are interested in co-founding this project, let's have a conversation


some details:
I think you'd have to work an outside job for modest rent
rural-ish, growing food a desirable possibility


----------



## salxtina (Oct 30, 2018)

heya what part of va?


----------



## kittybutts (Oct 30, 2018)

between charlottesville & richmond, lots of comunards around


----------



## salxtina (Nov 1, 2018)

nice, i'm not in that area now but if i'm headed through in the next month or two, i'll let you know, if there's a spot you're scoping out, would like to visit, contribute work/time/supplies/what all might be useful as i can, and would just be neat to talk about plans.


----------



## Durp (Jan 23, 2019)

Id love to visit for a couple of days before I hit the road again in March.


----------

